# Field at night. Feedback ? :D



## Kalgaros (Mar 27, 2016)

I took my time on this one, took me a couple of weeks or so, I placed great emphasis on tonal variaton, at least on the sky. I still gotta do some work on the stars, but that's quite it. Can I have your opinions?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

It's a very interesting piece. Color combinations are real nice. Thumbs up from me!


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Very van goughish, I like it a lot.


----------



## Kalgaros (Mar 27, 2016)

kpnuts said:


> Very van goughish, I like it a lot.


You know, I was planning to mention in the description that I inspired myself from Van Gogh's works, but then I thought 'Hey, let's just see if anybody's gonna notice that'. Thanks m8 xD


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It's cool! :thumb:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I'm a Van Gogh fan as well. Like it!! :wink:


----------



## Pixelwave (May 16, 2016)

I like that it's Starry Night-esque.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Good painting. It catches your eye and doesn't let go. Good gradual value flowing. You got a thumbs up from me as well.


----------



## Lily00Vega (May 18, 2016)

I like it!


----------

